# Lot's of peaches



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a couple of peach trees and they've done pretty well this year so I now have about 150 peaches. Aside from canning and dehydrating, what do I do with the rest?


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

If you have room in your freezer, slice them up, mix in flour, sugar, spices and store the pie filling size mixture in gallon ziplocs. They will store flat and not take up too much room in the freezer and are handy to have when baking pies.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd be willing to help, I have a LOT of extra jars!!! 

I would just keep canning. You can use them for just about anything then. If you have a ton of extra's they make great gifts to family and friends.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Peach Wine is good.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Peach preserves. Peach jam or jelly. Jar 'em up and give them as Christmas presents (you'd be amazed how many people love getting peaches in the winter).


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn don't forget the peach ice cream!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Speaking of peaches I have a question, three years ago I planted a couple of peach trees, last year had a few peaches on but they were hard green and small like they never finished developing just knarley (is that a word?) anyway I figured may because was the first year, lots of peaches this year but they are the same, something I did wrong?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Talon, good luck with those peaches. I planted trees 5 yrs ago and still have the same problem. Not sure if it's the weather or what. I still haven't figured out the problem.

I can peaches, make jelly, make jelly with less sugar for ice cream, and freeze them. I don't ever add sugar to my frozen or canned fruit. They are sweet enough. After we eat a jar of peaches, the juice is great in a cup of ice tea. You will have peach tea.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Peach Wine is good.


Recipe please?


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

squerly said:


> I have a couple of peach trees and they've done pretty well this year so I now have about 150 peaches. Aside from canning and dehydrating, what do I do with the rest?


That's a problem I would love to have.

Someone else suggested peach wine, that was my 2 cents. Just do a search, you will find all kinda recipes & videos. That's where all my blackberries are going this year. :beercheer:


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...ooohhhh gawd.....fresh peaches (and necterines) soft, and slurpy sun warmed, juice down the chin fruits of heavenly goodness by themselves...


wine...ice cream, cobbler, pies...oooh!!! my!! gawd!! cant wait to plant some trees and can my own...


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Talon & lilmissy0740: using Alaska Fish Emulsion 5-1-1 solved the same problem for me with my Peach tree. Apply it about every three weeks through the entire growing season. Last season was my first try with the stuff: amazing results (actually got two bumper crops from the same trees in one growing season). Seeing the same results this year...one crop coming in a few weeks, another likely before winter hits.

I may try burying fish heads around the trees next year, as I can get my own fish rather than buy the Emulsion.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks fteter. Will have to get some of this. But does it have to be Alaskan fe? 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Thanks fteter. Will have to get some of this. But does it have to be Alaskan fe?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I've only had experience with the Alaskan. Think it's just a brand name, but I can't speak for the other brands.

Good luck with the peaches!!!


----------

